# Using a MicroSD with a Sansa e260



## 94camaro6 (Jun 22, 2004)

I have the Sandisk Sansa e260 mp3 player. I put on mp3 files by dragging and dropping and use the program for pics/vids. However, how do I get files onto the the Micro SD? I have a 256 MB little card and a bigger sandisk microSD/TransFlash adapter card. How do I work these? When I put the little card in, I know its in correctly because its listed in the mp3players info, but how do i get files on it? Theres no extra folder available when I plug it into the computer. Am i missing something?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect you create the folders. When you put the microSD into the adapter and connect it to the computer, you can treat it just like a disk.


----------



## 94camaro6 (Jun 22, 2004)

how do i put the adapter into the computer?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have the microSD/TransFlash adapter card, do you have a FLASH reader for your computer? If not, that's what you really need.

I'm not familiar with the player, so I don't know it's exact capability.


----------

